# I want to start my first vert, need help thx!



## Cyah1990 (Jan 29, 2017)

ok so I wanna do a vert to triple my harvest as they say but have no idea how it's done, the 600 vert club forum is long as hell n I tried frm the beginning but no help. What I will be working with:
In a tent 4x4 height is 7'
Lights: I have a 600 hps and a 315 cmh, I want to run these bare and will have no problem cooling the tent down.
Most likely will be doing in soil and pots will be no smaller then 5 gals
Soo I got about 7 clones going, how many pants are ok for a 4x4 and again I'm not sure about this vert process, grow them them tall them drop the bulb in middle? Should I just run one bulb? How should I train in veg and what to do when I flower? Thanks for any help!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 30, 2017)

Type in vertical growing in the search, it will get you there.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 30, 2017)

If growing in coco, I would cut the size of the pots down, say to 3 gallon.


----------



## Cyah1990 (Jan 30, 2017)

gr865 said:


> If growing in coco, I would cut the size of the pots down, say to 3 gallon.


Nah just soil, never grew in coco, thanks for the input!


----------



## Cyah1990 (Apr 16, 2017)

Still in veg about 2 to 3 ft tall, how thick should be canopy? Should the pre chop start now? Might have to trans plant these bitches shit!


----------



## Cyah1990 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Cyah1990 (Apr 30, 2017)

Well this is my first vert and want to see how it goes, maybe I can help some ppl starting off, this is week one of flower, I count wen the stretch stops. 
 As you can see I upgraded to a second bulb, so a 600 hps and a 315 cmh, I also added my first real inline fan and will be getting a scrubber soon on account of my last grow. I will now tie some of the branches back and cut sum suckers off. Hopefully yields will be poppin.


----------



## JDMase (May 1, 2017)

Cyah1990 said:


> Well this is my first vert and want to see how it goes, maybe I can help some ppl starting off, this is week one of flower, I count wen the stretch stops.
> View attachment 3934054 As you can see I upgraded to a second bulb, so a 600 hps and a 315 cmh, I also added my first real inline fan and will be getting a scrubber soon on account of my last grow. I will now tie some of the branches back and cut sum suckers off. Hopefully yields will be poppin.


Hey man your grow is identical to mine! Can't wait to see how yours turn out!


----------



## gr865 (May 1, 2017)

Hey Bud,

What was the height of the plants when you went to 12/12? Hope you got the room, looks like them ladies are going to stretch big time.
Will keep and eye on your shit dude. Looking forward to seeing how it goes. Just starting my new vertical grow.

GR


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 1, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Hey man your grow is identical to mine! Can't wait to see how yours turn out!


Post up sum pics bro!


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 1, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> What was the height of the plants when you went to 12/12? Hope you got the room, looks like them ladies are going to stretch big time.
> Will keep and eye on your shit dude. Looking forward to seeing how it goes. Just starting my new vertical grow.
> ...


The one on the left grew to about 4 ft and the one on da right about 3 and a half at flip, they both Stretched a extra foot vertically, most of the stretch was the sides getting closer to the bulb, will try to defoliate a lot more next time. So they are close to 5ft ish and the stretch has stopped. Plenty of room left


----------



## gr865 (May 1, 2017)

Cyah1990 said:


> The one on the left grew to about 4 ft and the one on da right about 3 and a half at flip, they both Stretched a extra foot vertically, most of the stretch was the sides getting closer to the bulb, will try to defoliate a lot more next time. So they are close to 5ft ish and the stretch has stopped. Plenty of room left


Cool, tuck fans behind your screen when you can, just get them out of the way. You may not need to pluck it and still get it out of the way. It will still provide energy to the bud site. I tuck them until that bud sites other leaves are big enough to support the energy needs.
Here is from my last grow, you can see what I mean by tucking. 
 
Hope this helps,
GR


----------



## JDMase (May 2, 2017)

Cyah1990 said:


> Post up sum pics bro!


I just got some glasses so I can take pictures with the ligts on without it looking all messed up! Will do some today for ya!


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 2, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Cool, tuck fans behind your screen when you can, just get them out of the way. You may not need to pluck it and still get it out of the way. It will still provide energy to the bud site. I tuck them until that bud sites other leaves are big enough to support the energy needs.
> Here is from my last grow, you can see what I mean by tucking.
> View attachment 3934712
> Hope this helps,
> GR


Ahh ok, I will try my best to tuck those fans, looks like you had your girls well trained, mines went wild


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 2, 2017)

Just switched out my lil fan on the bottom for this giant lake breeze to control temps what u guys think, over kill? Hope I don't get wind burn, might just ditch the tripod and mount the lamp straight on the fan


----------



## JDMase (May 3, 2017)

I thought the fan blowing upwards had to be pushing the air slower than your extraction, so as long as it's doing that you should be fine haha.


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 4, 2017)

JDMase said:


> I thought the fan blowing upwards had to be pushing the air slower than your extraction, so as long as it's doing that you should be fine haha.


Yea ur right, I dialed it bac to the smaller fan


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 8, 2017)

Welp it's officially the start of week 2ive cut off soo many bid sites prior and it still bushy as all hell, some of my concerns as I go tru this journey 
- pots are way too small
Usually I'm using 5 gal or bigger but I didn't this 
Run and I am watering every day, but I'm use to 
It. these gotta be a 3 and 4 gal pots 
- spacing of the nodes
A lot of em are really stretched. I hope they fill.
Those are the main concerns. And just one other is that they are reaching too close to the bulbs, I hope it's not blocking shit closer to the wall, next time I gotta cut more off, with height comes with a lot of width.


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 16, 2017)

Alright week 3 
 
They are so close to the light it's crazy, but they are filling up real nice, I'm just gonna have lots of larf, story of my life  I'm cutting leaves off idc


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 23, 2017)

Week 4 
 
They love getting burned smh, outside temps been getting warmer lately putting me on the 90s yikes! But has gotten cold again, thanks New England. These girls a drinking a gal a day, thirsty hoes. So right now I'm on cruise control. Also what I thought was pretty cool is that they a forming its own circle in the back. Plants are cool


----------



## Crash_420 (May 30, 2017)

Hey man looks like some heat stress, light bleaching going on at the bottom bulb. Any way to tie em back? If not might be wortb clipping the tips to save the plant energy


----------

